# I know it's early but....



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

my husband is potent! so I am thinking about a birth control now so I can figure out which one I want.







(Don't believe me....took me two months (after removing my last birth control before I got pregnant







) I had the ring at one point and I loved it! Only drawback was dh could feel it when making whoopy!







I hate the pill and I am not about to get the shot (my mom got pregnant with my twin brothers on it....not a comforting story). I am thinking about an implant like Norplant (I know they don't have that one anymore). When I was looking into a year ago my doctor said they were coming out with another one called Implanon and when I look it up now it is out (or seems to be). has anyone ever had an implant? How did it work for you? Would you recommend it to anyone? I want details please!







TIA! Also, are they safe when nursing?


----------



## Ragana (Oct 15, 2002)

No advice, but







:

PS I sympathize - I got PG in 10 days after the Pill the first time and in 2 mos. of not trying/not not trying the second time.


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ragana*
No advice, but







:

PS I sympathize - I got PG in 10 days after the Pill the first time and in 2 mos. of not trying/not not trying the second time.

Wow! and I thought ours was quick!









We just thought it would take longer. his ex-wife took a year and my mom had to take fertility drugs to get pregnant with all but the last one (they were the depo twins







) so we figured a little while and then BAM! lol


----------



## kirei (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm also looking for Implanon!! You're the only other person so far who I have ever seen mention it.

I have heard that the FDA approved it, and that it should be available this year (although I do not have any idea when). I do not know if its available right now or not.

It's readily available in the UK... but thats no help to us.







:

Anyway, where did you look up it up, that says its available now? I'd love to find more information... its the only birth control I really want to use (and I would have used Norplant if it was still available.







: ).

If I absolutely cannot find Implanon, I'll be using the ring (although I can't seem to determine if its safe to use while breastfeeding....







: ).


----------



## zion (Feb 22, 2005)

I used the ring too and loved it. I'm not too sure about the implant. I get a lot of email update about birth control methods. if I hear anything i'll post it. As far as the ring and breastfeeding...I would steer clear. The ring has hormones in it that are the same as in pills...forms of estrogen and progesteron...the estrogen is bad for bfing...carries through to baby. Pills with no estrogen are safer to take while bfing but then you have to remember to take pills







: ...the Mirena IUD is relatively new and highly recommended for moms. It safer than the paraguard ones were and it's one of those methods like the ring or an implant the you don't have to think about much. and it's safe for bfing...It's worth checking out. But talk to your mw or ob and do your own research. the website for mirena is www.mirena-us.com


----------



## kirei (Dec 2, 2004)

I am not at all interested in an IUD.

I really want to use the implant.


----------

